# Black Friday Through Cyber Monday Sales - Lappe's Bee Supply



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Our 60 pound pails of honey are on sale for $134.42 during our Black Friday through Cyber Monday sales!!
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/iowa-honey-for-sale/


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We have extended our Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale - get 12% off almost everything on our website now through Nov. 30th at noon CST.
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/


----------

